# Knight's Beach Resort - Dunnville, Ontario



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Just a random post to see if any of you happen to be a seasonal camper at Knight’s Beach

I see a few guitars around so you never know!

say hi. always more fun to play with a friend or two


----------

